# SOLVAY presses ahead with cilansetron following favorable phase III clinical findings



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

29-10-2003 ï¿½ 08:01:00SOLVAY presses ahead with cilansetron registrations following favorable phase III clinical findingsSOLVAY announces today that headline results from the first two large placebo-controlled phase III efficacy studies show convincing evidence for the patient benefits of cilansetron, a novel drug developed by the Group's PHARMACEUTICALS subsidiaries for the treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome with predominantly diarrhea (IBS-D). In view of favorable clinical findings, SOLVAY will expedite compilation of registration dossiers for major territories, beginning with submissions in Europe and the United States in the first quarter of 2004. Registration submissions in other territories will follow. SOLVAY is running a full phase III clinical program with cilansetron, a 5HT3 antagonist for the treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome with predominantly diarrhea. Together with our preferred-provider QUINTILES, more than 4,000 patients have been entered into phase III clinical studies. Cilansetron was created by SOLVAY's own in-house drug-discovery efforts. In two Phase II placebo controlled clinical studies and two Phase III placebo controlled clinical studies conducted in the US, Europe and other countries, cilansetron has shown clinical benefits in both males and females.IBS is a frequently encountered troublesome condition, characterized by abdominal pain, bloating and altered bowel habits. IBS has a significantly negative impact on quality-of-life for the large populations of men and women suffering from it. SOLVAY is an international chemical and pharmaceutical Group with headquarters in Brussels. It employs more than 30,000 people in 50 countries and had consolidated sales in 2002 of EUR 7.9 billion, generated by four sectors of activity: Pharmaceuticals, Chemicals, Plastics and Processing. The Group's pharmaceuticals subsidiaries employ 7500 people and have a good research and development pipeline, with several projects alongside cilansetron currently in phase III/II testing; bifeprunox for schizophrenia (together with Lundbeck), tedisamil for atrial fibrillation and cetrorelix for endometriosis, myoma and benign prostatic hypertrophy just to mention a few. SOLVAY is listed in the Euronext 100 index of top European companies. For further information please consult: www.solvay.com For further information please contact ; SOLVAY S.A. Headquarters Martial Tardy Corporate Press Officer Telephone : 32/2/509.72.30 Fax : 32/2/509.72.40 E-mail : martial.tardy###solvay.com Internet : www.solvaypress.com SOLVAY PHARMACEUTICALS B.V.Dr Roger BickerstaffeHead of Pharmaceutical CommunicationsTel: +31 (6) 533 80 122Fax: + 31 (0)294 477 112E-mail: roger.bickerstaffe###solvay.comInternet: www.solvaypharmaceuticals.comPress contact Tel. : 32/2/509 72 30e-mail : martial.tardy###solvay.comInvestor Relations Tel. : 32/2/509 60 16e-mail : investor.relations###solvay.comInternet : http://www.solvay.com


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks for that information. It gives me hope that new medications are round the corner for us.


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Is this for men also? I will be first on line to get it when it is approved.


----------



## vipers (Dec 6, 2002)

Sorry guess I didn't read it good. It is for men.


----------

